# Kompressor-Kühlung von OCZ?



## Homer (23. Dezember 2007)

*Kompressor-Kühlung von OCZ?*

Moin ich bin schon einige Zeit auf der Suche nach dieser Kompressorkühlung http://www.computerbase.de/news/har...006/januar/kompressorkuehlung_299_dollar_ocz/
ich habe schon stundenLang gegoggelt und habe nix gefunden es scheint wohl so als käme diese Kompressorkühlung nie nach Deutschland?
Meine Frage ist also ob jemand von euch eine Ahnung hat oder eine gute alternative


----------



## der8auer (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

Ich denke mal, dass der Cryo-Z noch gar nicht auf dem Markt ist, genauso wie der OCZ-Hydrojet. Nächstes Jahr werden die sicher auf den Markt kommen und dann kann man die auch hier in Deutschland erwerben  Ansonsten musst dir eben einen aus den USA zukommen lassen


----------



## Oliver (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

Die Cryo-Z kann als Vaporware betrachtet werden. Wenn sie denn irgendwann mal in den USA auf den Markt kommt, dann nur in einer sehr geringen Stückzahl (ca. 100 Stück).

Wenn man in Deutschland eine Kompressorkühlung haben möchte, muss man sich eine bauen lassen.


----------



## Homer (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

Und wo könnte man sich eine Bauen Lassen?


----------



## Oliver (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

Im deutschsprachigen Raum beispielsweise bei Iceman oder Moc. In Europa bei Diams aus Italien, Piotres aus Polen oder LittleDevil.


----------



## Overlocked (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

Wer braucht eine KoKü? Die verbraucht doch dann mehr Strom, als eine gute WaKü oder ein IFX 14 mit 2 Lüftern. Irgendwie sinnfrei, vor allem ist die KoKü alles andere als alltagstauglich.


----------



## Homer (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

Ja Alltagstauglich ist sie nicht so aber versuch mal mit einer Wasserkühlung -30 Grad hinzukriegen


----------



## Marbus16 (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

-100° gehen auch mit einigen Anlagen


----------



## Oliver (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

Eine einstufige Kompressorkühlung erreicht minus 55 Grad Celsius unbelastet. Mit einem 65nm-Dualcore oder einem 45nm-Quadcore bleibt die Evaporator-Temperatur unter Last unter minus 40 Grad Celsius. Mit einem 65nm-Quadcore gehen Kompressorkühlungen aber auch sehr stark in die Knie.

Meine Kompressorkühlung ist von Dimastech (info@dimastech.it, englisch oder italienisch). Andere Kontaktadressen habe ich keine.

Bilder: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=882


----------



## Kovsk (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*



Marbus16 schrieb:


> -100° gehen auch mit einigen Anlagen


Du verwechselst KoKü mit Kaskade.


----------



## der8auer (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

Eine Kaskade ist ja auch "nur" eine KoKü mit 2 Kompressoren


----------



## 2fink (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*



der8auer schrieb:


> Eine Kaskade ist ja auch "nur" eine KoKü mit 2 Kompressoren



oder 3 bzw. eine autocascade mit nur einem kompressor, aber diversem anderen schnickschnack!


----------



## Kovsk (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

Das schon. Ich wollte ihn ja auch nur darauf hinweißen^^. Aber so ne Kaskade (2 Stufig) hat schon seinen Preis. Aber es erleichtert einen vieles.


----------



## 2fink (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

man muss eben halt nicht dauernd ans nachfüllen denken sondern kanns einfach laufen lassen


----------



## Kovsk (24. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

Naja, das maximum kann man damit aber auchnet raushohlen. Man kann gucken was in etwa max geht. Und das das Fein tuning am Ende mit LN2 machen.


----------



## Mirko (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

Also ich finde eine Kältemaschine (KoKü) für den Ottonormalverbrauch im PC absolut sinnlos...
Ist echt nur was für XOCs die ihre Maschinen jenseits von gut und böse übertakten und bahnbrechende Speedrekorde aufstellen wollen.
Der Aufwand und Stromverbrauch solch einer Anlage steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Nutzen.
Da muss man das Mainboard gut isolieren, damit sich kein Kondenswasser bildet, dann sollte ein geeignetes Kältemittel gewählt werden, denn es gibt verschiedene Kältemittel und nicht jedes ist unbedingt geeignet.

Am besten ist wahrscheinlich man bleibt "höchstens" bei der H2O-Kühlung, die kann man selber installieren und betreiben und kann nicht so viel Schaden an seiner Technik machen...


----------



## X_SXPS07 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

Die ist ja auch nicht für den "Ottonormalverbraucher" gedacht, sondern für die Leute die sich in solchen Foren rumtreiben: EXTREME User 
Und die Kompressor-Kühlung läuft auch immer nur über einen bestimmten Zeitraum (paar Stunden) zum Benchen. Und bei LN2/Trockeneis muss man das Mainboard auch isolieren


----------



## Mirko (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*



X_SXPS07 schrieb:


> Die ist ja auch nicht für den "Ottonormalverbraucher" gedacht, sondern für die Leute die sich in solchen Foren rumtreiben: EXTREME User
> Und die Kompressor-Kühlung läuft auch immer nur über einen bestimmten Zeitraum (paar Stunden) zum Benchen. Und bei LN2/Trockeneis muss man das Mainboard auch isolieren





War vielleicht etwas ungeschickt ausgedrückt...
Hab auch schon überlegt mir eine zu bauen, aber sollte schon so reichen, dass man damit auch 'ne weile arbeiten kann und nicht nur zum benchen...
müsste man vielleicht so optimieren, dass es zum Dauereinsatz reicht und die Komponenten nicht so drunter leiden müssen...
naja mal sehen was man da so machen kann bzw. was da so auf den markt kommt...

Verkürzt eine Übertaktung eigentlich die Lebensdauer von CPU, Grafikkarte etc. eigentlich wenn sie gut gekühlt sind oder geben sie nur durch Hitze nach einer weile den geist auf?


----------



## Marbus16 (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

Nur bei Spannungsanhebungen über 10% tritt die Verkürzung häufiger auf, bei leichtem Taktratenanheben ist es irrelevant.


----------



## General Quicksilver (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*



Mirko schrieb:


> War vielleicht etwas ungeschickt ausgedrückt...
> Hab auch schon überlegt mir eine zu bauen, aber sollte schon so reichen, dass man damit auch 'ne weile arbeiten kann und nicht nur zum benchen...
> müsste man vielleicht so optimieren, dass es zum Dauereinsatz reicht und die Komponenten nicht so drunter leiden müssen...
> naja mal sehen was man da so machen kann bzw. was da so auf den markt kommt...
> ...



CPUs/GPUs ... usw. kapitulieren nicht nur wegen Überhitzung, sondern mit der immer kleiner wedenden Struckturbreite gehen die durch die Elektromigration kaputt, je geringer die Struckturbreite(Fertigungsprozess wie ..., 90 nm, 65 nm, 45nm, ...) ist, desto schneller kann das passieren. Elektrommigration wird durch hohe Temperaturen begünstigt, aber durch eine erhöhte Spannung beschleunigt sich das stärker. Du kannst auch als Besipiel die Formel zur Berechnung der Verlustleistung heranziehen: doppelte Spannung bedeutet 4-fache! Verlustleistung, also drängeln sich auch doppelt so viele Elektronen durch die Leiterbahnen, was die Elektromigration enorm beschleunigt... (Ich weiß, doppelte Spannung ist Schwachsinn, weil der Chip da wohl sofort ex geht, lässt sich aber einfach damit rechnen....). Hinzu kommt der Gesteigerte Takt, der ebenfalls den Stromdurchfluss erhöht, was ebenfalls die Elektromigration vorantreibt... Bei dem genannten Beispiel unterstelle ich jetzt mal der Übertreibung wegen eine Übertaktung auf den doppelten Takt, was ebenfalls in der doppelten Stromaufnahme resultieren würde. Also um zur Gleichung für die Verlustleistung zurückzukommen die da lautet: ((erreichter Takt/Standarttakt)*(eingestellte Spannung/Standartspannung)^2), würde das bei diesem Beispiel heißen, das im Endeffekt die 8-fache Verlustleistung entsteken würde, wobei aber "nur" die doppelte Spannung verwendet werden würde, was zur Folge hat, das der Strom auf das 4-fache des Ursprungswertes ansteigen würde, und das sorgt dafür, das die Elektromigration die Leiterbahnen in (kürzester) kurzer Zeit zerfrisst.
Das Problem der Elektromigration ist z.B. bei dem Northwood-Sudden-Deaths aufgetretten...
Eine sehr gute Kühlung kann den Hardwareausfall etwas herauszögern, aber nicht verhindern, und mit steigender Spannung wird die Elektromigation zu einem immer schneller voranschreidenden Problem, aber wie gesagt, die Temperatur hat da ebenfalls ihren Beitrag dran...
Man kann da ,glaube ich, mit der Blakschen Gleichung was berechen, weiß da jemand zufällig, was man da einsetzen muss?


----------



## Thermokanne (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

Es sagen alle immer man solle auf den Stromverbrauch achten, weil der Strom bei euch so teuer sein soll. Wieviel zahlt ihr den so für s Kilowatt?

(Sorry off topic aber es nimmt mich jetzt trozdem wunder )


----------



## General Quicksilver (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*



Thermokanne schrieb:


> Es sagen alle immer man solle auf den Stromverbrauch achten, weil der Strom bei euch so teuer sein soll. Wieviel zahlt ihr den so für s Kilowatt?
> 
> (Sorry off topic aber es nimmt mich jetzt trozdem wunder )



Glaube bei mir liegt das so bei 28,9 ct pro kwh


----------



## der8auer (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

15,4ct/kwh


----------



## Tommy_Lee (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

Jop werde mir mal ein eigenes Atomkraftwerk bauen , oder einfach die Stromleitung anzapfen. Würde das nice finden, mein eigenes Atomkraftwerk auf meinem Grund und Boden, kann mir da eigentlich jemand was?

Denke mal die Russen würden so was Verkaufen, kriegt man ja auch 
Nuklearsprengköpfe, nur davon brauche ich keinen Deutschland zerstört sich sowieso selbst mit dem Rest der Welt.


Wie kann man den Untergang beschleunigen, Auto laufen lassen? Licht anlassen Rechner am besten 2 OCrechner bis zum Ende ausreizen, Autoreifen verbrennen im Garten und Heißung ganz aufdrehen? 

Zurück zum Thema: Würde mir auch gerne eine Kompressor-Kühlung kaufen, nur ich weiß nicht recht welche gut ist um Leistung hat für mein Zukunft System. Hat mal jemand ein paar Modelle wo es was zum Lesen gibt?

mfg

Tom​


----------



## ulukay (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Eine einstufige Kompressorkühlung erreicht minus 55 Grad Celsius unbelastet. Mit einem 65nm-Dualcore oder einem 45nm-Quadcore bleibt die Evaporator-Temperatur unter Last unter minus 40 Grad Celsius. Mit einem 65nm-Quadcore gehen Kompressorkühlungen aber auch sehr stark in die Knie.
> 
> Meine Kompressorkühlung ist von Dimastech (info@dimastech.it, englisch oder italienisch). Andere Kontaktadressen habe ich keine.
> 
> Bilder: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=882



also bei meinem 65nm DC hab ich bis -35 (leer gehts auf -58)
allerdings laufen die lüfter der vapo auf 20%


----------



## moc (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

Es wird keine 230V Version geben. Steht im Thread auf XS.org und wurde von einem OCZ-Mitarbeiter gepostet. 
@Ulukay
Dem Vapochilldisplay sollte man keinen glauben schenken. 
Da kannst du nochmal 15K draufrechnen.


----------



## Oliver (11. April 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

Siehe auch:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,639427/News/Kompressorkuehlung_von_OCZ_endlich_marktreif/


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*



> Ja Alltagstauglich ist sie nicht so aber versuch mal mit einer Wasserkühlung -30 Grad hinzukriegen


Geht, mit umgebautem Chiller und Frostschutzmittel im Wasser.


----------



## CiSaR (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*



Madz schrieb:


> Geht, mit umgebautem Chiller und Frostschutzmittel im Wasser.


 
oh ja das mach ich auch irgendwann mal  aber ohne chiller einfach nen metall pod
aber erstal das richtige kühlmittel finden 
und dann noch irgendwo LN2(is doch flüßiger Stickstoff oder hab ich da bis jetzt immer was verwechselt ) herbekommen


----------



## Madz (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*



> aber erstal das richtige kühlmittel finden


Kühlerfrostschutzmittel aus dem KFZ Bereich hält bis (glaube ich) minus 50°.


----------



## |L1n3 (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*



Madz schrieb:


> Kühlerfrostschutzmittel aus dem KFZ Bereich hält bis (glaube ich) minus 50°.


ich glaube er meinte Kühlmittel für den Kompressor ?!


----------



## Patrickclouds (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung Von OCZ ?*

es geht ja um nen chiller und da suchen sie die geeignete flüssigkeit für den wakü kreislauf.
die verschiedenen flüssigkeiten haben ja unterschiedliche wärmeaufnahmekapazitäten.


----------



## CiSaR (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung von OCZ?*

ja suche frostschutzmittel für den wakü kreislauf was möglichst wenig die hardware und die schläuche angreift


----------



## Madz (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung von OCZ?*

Kühlerfrostschutz aus dem KFZ Handel.


----------



## Oliver (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung von OCZ?*

Glysantin von BASF benutze ich schon seit Jahren und meine Pumpe läuft immer noch tadellos


----------



## theLamer (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung von OCZ?*

kokü kaufen wär ja auch blöd...
1.) zu teuer
2.) Das Zusammenbauen machst doch sauviel spaß
3.) Overclocken mit selbst gebauter kühlung is doch auch besser als ne gekaufte kokü oder?

Muss jeder selbst wissen...


----------



## moc (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Kompressor-Kühlung von OCZ?*

Meinst du mit zusammenbauen den Selbstbau einer Kokü, oder die Montage einer gekauften Anlage?


----------

